
Show HN: Youshouldhaveboughtstocks.com - NiekvdMaas
https://youshouldhaveboughtstocks.com/
======
omarhaneef
This should be called stocksyoushouldhavebought.

A close cousin of lotteryticketnumbersyoushouldhavebought

